# Looking for a certain sound effect



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

LOL....sorry. THat doesn't ring any bells. I've probably heard it before, but it's hard to express sounds with words sometimes.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I think I know what you're talking about. Does it sound like a cheap,
high-pitched organ with tremolo?


----------



## hellachris (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes! That's it!


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Sorry I don't know where to find it, but maybe this will draw some more replies.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

My son found this. The sound quality is somewhat poor. Is this what you had in mind?

oooeeeooomp3 - Putfile.com


----------



## hellachris (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes!

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

That's different. The only place I can recall that sound was back in the early 1990's when wal-Mart came out with those little 12 Inch animated Frankenstein and Dracula. I think they made that sound as the figure moved back and forth.


----------

